# Column Interaction Tables for 2002 ACI?



## buening (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if column interaction tables are available for the 2002 ACI code? My SERM has tables based on the 97 ACI and says that 02 tables are not available yet. Have they been released and where may I find them? All of my textbooks have the 97 tables, and it wouldn't be good if they have changed much and end up getting the incorrect answer on the exam.

In regards to column interaction tables, is it common to interpolate the reinforcement ratio based on where the point lands on the interaction tables? In a problem I was doing, the point landed just a hair above rho = 0.02 I went ahead and used 0.025 and ended up getting an As = 12. That was one of the choices, as well as As = 14. The solution manual said that rho = 0.03, which happened to give an As = 14. Sure, using rho = 0.03 is more conservative but is it correct?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ Yes.

See a newer college concrete text book. That is where I got mine from.

There are a few interation diagrams in the latest FE supplied book from NCEES as well.


----------



## buening (Oct 15, 2008)

Well I downloaded the FE manual and there are only two interaction diagrams. Do you happen to have scans or electronic copies of those diagrams from the text book??


----------



## buening (Oct 15, 2008)

or any idea if these tables are printed by ACI? In one of my books, it states below an example table as "Adapted from Reinforced Concrete Design Handbook, ACI-SP-3" I cannot find this publication, so I assume it must be not the latest publication? I don't have any new textbooks for concrete


----------

